# Dog of Richmond SPCA CEO dies after being left in car for 4 hours



## Big Don (Aug 26, 2009)

*Dog of Richmond SPCA CEO dies after being left in car for 4 hours*

Richmond Times-Dispatch
									 				Published: August 26, 2009 EXCERPT:


  				A dog belonging to Robin Starr, chief executive officer of the Richmond SPCA, died last week after being left alone for about four hours in her car.
 This morning, Starr and her husband, Ed, cried while recounting the story of what happened last Wednesday morning in an interview with the Richmond Times-Dispatch at the SPCA's offices.
 Ed Starr said that last Wednesday, as his wife prepared for work, he put the couple's 16-year-old dog into her Volvo station wagon. She often took the dog -- a deaf and blind mutt named Louie -- to work with her, according to the couple. He was her favorite dog, she said.
 Robin Starr arrived at work about 8 a.m. without realizing that the dog was in the car, they said. Ed Starr said he forgot to tell her Louie was in her car.
 "I just forgot . . . and didnt think about it until I got this frantic phone call from Robin. I knew immediately what I had done," he said today. 
 About noon, Robin Starr went to her car to go get lunch, and that's when she noticed Louie in the car. She took the dog inside to the SPCA clinic, then to an emergency veterinary clinic in Carytown. The dog died about midnight of kidney failure, the Starrs said.
END EXCERPT
Robin Starr was one of Michael Vick's harshest critics.
How can you not notice a dog in your car?


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sure they will blame this on Michael Vick too.

Where is the outrage on this!?!?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 26, 2009)

Sad.


----------



## crushing (Aug 26, 2009)

A 16 year old dog.  Are they sure it was being in a car that killed it?


----------



## Big Don (Aug 26, 2009)

crushing said:


> A 16 year old dog.  Are they sure it was being in a car that killed it?


16 deaf and blind... 
Karl Malden died at 90 something, you know what of? Being 90 something...


----------



## crushing (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Don said:


> 16 deaf and blind...
> Karl Malden died at 90 something, you know what of? Being 90 something...



97, if you believe Wikipedia.  Wikipedia, not unlike your statement, also includes the lines: "He is said to have died of natural causes. Malden's manager said 'It could be many things. I mean, he was 97 years old!'"

Please let me add that I hope no one took my post to mean that it's ok to leave old dogs (or old actors) in cars for hours at a time.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 27, 2009)

It's terribly sad. What's worse, this has happened with children! How can you not notice a dog? How can you not notice your child?!


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 27, 2009)

In at least one case that I know of, when it happened with a child, the mom was intoxicated when she arrived home, parked the car and went in to take a nap, forgetting her infant in the car seat. Tragic.

But this also happens when the parents are sober....Scary!


----------

